# Problem with a Vokera Mynute 16e gas boiler



## emeraldeowyn (8 Oct 2009)

Hi there,

I'm having a problem with my Mynute 16e gas heating system in that the gas light is not kicking in when I turn it on and although I've turned on the rads, they are stone cold.  The clock timer is moving but not heating the water or rads at the time I've set.  Also the pressure is at 0.  When I moved into my home in June, I tried it and it was working and it heated the rads but the pressure gauge was at 0 and had never moved.  I really have no idea what's the problem as I have gas supply. It seems to be with the pressure value and water flow from what I can gather but there's no sound of water flowing into the rads at all. I've checked my manual and tried reset and then back on but nothing. Any advise or help would be much appreciated.


----------



## MANTO (8 Oct 2009)

Hi There,

Have you tried bleeding all of the rads, there could be an air lock in the system?


----------



## Sconhome (8 Oct 2009)

Pressure at 0 would indicate either a faulty gauge or more likely no water in the system.
There should be an inlet valve in the hotpress which would allow you to add water, up  to 1.5 bar is usually enough. I generally count to 10 which is enough (cant see gauge from hotpress).
If the pressure keeps dropping it can indicate a leak from your system.


----------



## emeraldeowyn (15 Oct 2009)

This is probably a silly question to ask but what does the value look like and is it located in the hot press or under the wall mounted boiler?


----------



## thogan (16 Jan 2010)

Hi emeraleowyn. I tried PMing u but don't think it went out. Just wanted to know if u had any joy with your boiler in the end. I'm having the same problem and am having no joy finding the mystery valve to increase the pressure so any tips are very welcome. Thanks in advance


----------

